# Mrs Aslin"s Farmhouse,May 13



## skankypants (May 27, 2013)

*No history on this little gem at all,,,thought we would pay a visit to her as we heard she was being cleared out,and we were just in time to see the internals mostly still there...its fairly new on the radar,but thanks to another forum its location is not a secret anymore,was a plesant day out with the usual suspects being Shush,Steph and MrToby*


----------



## Mars Lander (May 27, 2013)

fab stuff mate. really intriguing and wonderful images. would like see this soon


----------



## mookster (May 27, 2013)

Oh wow...won't be long until that's all lining people's pockets so glad you saw it as it stands.


----------



## perjury saint (May 27, 2013)

*Nice one fella!! *


----------



## Ninja Kitten (May 27, 2013)

just beautiful!!!


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (May 27, 2013)

lovely stuff, great place, great shots


----------



## ZerO81 (May 27, 2013)

Really nice stuff indeed.

What have you heard about it being cleared?


----------



## skankypants (May 27, 2013)

*r.e.*



ZerO81 said:


> Really nice stuff indeed.
> 
> What have you heard about it being cleared?



We heard that a local farmer is on the case of clearing it out,when we went very recently,there was a full skip on site of items that were in and outside of the house that have been pictured in a previous post..


----------



## Lucky Pants (May 27, 2013)

Good stuff mate, nice looking explore


----------



## Judderman62 (May 27, 2013)

cracking shots of a top place


----------



## ZerO81 (May 27, 2013)

skankypants said:


> We heard that a local farmer is on the case of clearing it out,when we went very recently,there was a full skip on site of items that were in and outside of the house that have been pictured in a previous post..



Bugger...another one missed 

Cheers for the confirmation though.


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 27, 2013)

Very nice shots there! Would love to see this place


----------



## UrbanX (May 27, 2013)

Nice one, not many like this about! Great photos too


----------



## moorebag (May 27, 2013)

great images, glad you got there before it was cleared out. def a must have location.


----------



## frizman (May 27, 2013)

Judging by the pics on streetview it was pretty much like this in august 2009. Although there was a bit more in the garden. The location on the other forum isn't all that accurate for someone who didn't know the area. I used to be a multidrop driver in that area and I struggled to find in on google earth. Still found it now and looking forward to popping by


----------



## mrtoby (May 28, 2013)

good pics mate, you did her proud. Im glad we went when we did, it was worth it.


----------



## flyboys90 (May 28, 2013)

Great photos.Some cracking 60,s/70,s items there.


----------



## moorebag (May 29, 2013)

pretty special place this one. i loved shooting here. u captured it really well. well done mate


----------



## Mardy Bum (May 30, 2013)

Smashing stuff, love the sewing machine and record player.


----------



## duke558 (Jun 2, 2013)

An 8 track of "The Yes Album".
Little things like this make it a real time capsule.


----------



## woodland pixie (Jul 8, 2013)

Wow what an amazing place! And great photos


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 8, 2013)

That is a stunning find.


----------



## The Wombat (Aug 30, 2013)

nice snaps there mate


----------



## j4ke002 (Aug 31, 2013)

Absolutely fantastic... a whole place full of history. It's unfortunate that it's been cleared out but life has to go on! Well done


----------



## shatners (Aug 31, 2013)

No idea how I missed this report mate... absolutely bang on set sir!


----------



## skankypants (Aug 31, 2013)

shatners said:


> No idea how I missed this report mate... absolutely bang on set sir!



Thanks Pal.i take that as a big compliment coming from yourself.


----------



## Sidsdx1988 (Sep 19, 2013)

LOve the HiFi!


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Sep 19, 2013)

nice work! loving the externals and lots left behind


----------



## whitelaw (Sep 20, 2013)

The gentleman readeth! What a lovely find, and I agree with others - sadly it won't be long before the contents are stripped, sold and jingling in a pocket somewhere.


----------



## skankypants (Sep 21, 2013)

whitelaw said:


> The gentleman readeth! What a lovely find, and I agree with others - sadly it won't be long before the contents are stripped, sold and jingling in a pocket somewhere.



Too true mate,,,,,,its all cleared out now...


----------



## chubs (Sep 23, 2013)

they used to have a record player like that in hellingly, in terrible condition, it was up in the burnt bit by the nurses block1
real nice photographs by the way, thanks!


----------



## Quattre (Sep 30, 2013)

Nice! And the sewing machine! Surely there was some sewing patterns somewhere tooo....


----------



## Finestre (Oct 2, 2013)

Superb pics. Exactly the sort of thing I'd like to find and photograph !!
An inspiring set !


----------



## NakedEye (Oct 5, 2013)

Nice retro porn!! Lovely pictures also.......would love to do this one but seems may be too late...and why does a certain other forum need to name locations practically giving the location away to any old crim/chav?? Cheers for sharing - enjoyed it


----------



## smiler (Oct 9, 2013)

Fantastic Find, how the hell it hasn’t been robbed and /or trashed is little short of a miracle, Loved it, Thanks.


----------



## lonno1973 (Oct 16, 2013)

love to get hold that old record player


----------

